

My YC Interview Experience - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/interviewing-at-y-combinator-part-2

======
sdiwakar
Thanks for sharing your experiences, 'though I've yet to try interviewing with
YC, stories like this are always encouraging (even though things didn't work
out for you this time around - I'm sure there will be plenty or opportunities
in the future!).

Soldier on, man.

------
jamesgagan
dude, you're a hustler - somehow i don't think this minor setback is gonna
slow you down.

~~~
dshipper
thanks man we should skype some time

------
suivix
You say you've been programming for 9 years. You're 19 or so. That does not
equate to true 9 years of experience, compared to say someone who's been
working professionally for that long at a 9 - 5 job.

I find it amusing how you penny pinch on day to day food purchases, keeping
track of it all in a notebook, but then expect to get hundreds of thousands of
dollars of VC money.

I'm far from an expert in this but I don't see how you'd get funding unless
you have a really great idea. It's cool how you can create a site really
quickly though.

~~~
dshipper
hey thanks for your comment! so yea definitely those years of coding
experience aren't the same as working full time at a job for 9 years I never
claimed that it was. but I would still argue that it's significant experience
given that I've consistently coded almost every week if not every day during
that time.

about the penny-pinching - I think doing so means I'm more attractive as an
investment because I'm unlikely to waste the money given to me.

and about the idea I think I could get funded with a good idea, but traction
and revenue trumps idea. I'm not really actively looking for investment at
this point anyway, just to build awesome things that people want to pay for.

